# What memorable movie scene took your breath away?



## Myquest55 (Jun 8, 2017)

After posting about the first movie I had ever seen, I thought about some of the more memorable scenes over the years.  My husband and I started a list:

First time I was blown away was the opening scene of "Star Wars: Episode IV"  (the first one) when the star destroyer comes in to view, chasing after the small spacecraft and just keeps coming!  Like nothing I had ever seen before!

The second - and most memorable - is the scene in "Rocky Horror Picture Show" when Tim Curry (as Frankenfurter) comes down in the elevator.  You don't know who it is - you first see the platform shoes then slowly, the rest of him appears.  Blew me away - and still does.  He was gorgeous!

Husband's favorite is when Sam Rami drops a large Oldsmobile out of the sky in both "Return of the Evil Dead" and "Army of Darkness."  Awesome scenes.

What left an impression on you??


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 8, 2017)

Seeing this on the big screen for the first time.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 8, 2017)

Aunt Bea,that is exactly what I was going to write. The Sound of Music, between the music and scenery you couldn't ask for anything more. I rarely watch a movie over but I've watched this one several times.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 8, 2017)

Probably the spring daffodil scene from Dr Zhivago (1965) on wide screen in the theater.  Tried over the years to reproduce that by planting numerous daffodils out in the country.   Never could get them to spread. 

[It helps a little to go to YouTube, choose HD and do full screen, but you really had to be there.]






There were other good scenes from that movie too.


----------



## Trade (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2017)

True Lies- final fight scene-


----------



## Trade (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Myquest55 (Jun 8, 2017)

OOoooo - some good ones!!  I, too, loved the hilltop scene in "Sound of Music."  Thanks for sharing.  I'm going to add two more:

DH suggests that the scene in "Apocalypse Now" as morning breaks and the helicopters slowly rise over the forest and the music that goes with all of that was pretty unforgettable.

Our son suggested the scene in "The Matrix" when Trinity is fighting and the director set up cameras 360 degrees around the scene and filmed it, then spliced it together to capture the entire scene from every angle.  Something that had never been done before.

Keep them coming!


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 8, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> True Lies- final fight scene-
> 
> https://youtu.be/4oHg2KHjye8?list=PLO2M8BAkv2onUVKTpzdIT5nzSVZZ2BGh  I



Great scene!

Here's a favorite:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 8, 2017)

On the waterfront. Marlon Brando.
- You shoulda taken care of me, just a little bit, so I wouldn't have to take them dives for the short-end money...I coulda had class. I coulda been a contender. I coulda been somebody, instead of ...


----------



## Trade (Jun 8, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> On the waterfront. Marlon Brando.
> - You shoulda taken care of me, just a little bit, so I wouldn't have to take them dives for the short-end money...I coulda had class. I coulda been a contender. I coulda been somebody, instead of ...



That was a great one!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 8, 2017)

Sharon Stone  in  "Basic Instincts" ,  Sitting in a chair  being interrogated.

Even  Wayne Knight  (Newman,  on Seinfeld)  took a good look.    ~~~~ as did  I.


----------



## Lon (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Jun 8, 2017)

Good: The big sweeping mountain meadow scene in "Sound of Music"

Bad: The shower scene in "Psycho"  (wasn't comfortable in the bathroom unless the shower curtain was open for the longest time).  Factoid: they had to use chocolate syrup for the blood as movie blood didn't show up well diluted in black and white movies.  

Wowza: the scene in "Lucy" where she flickers back through time to the beginning of earth.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 9, 2017)

Blade Runner - Final scene, "Tears in Rain" Monologue. 

"All those moments will be lost in time, like tears in the rain."  Still gets me today when I watch it.. :rapture:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2017)

Africa was the real star in this film.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 9, 2017)

*The movie "Lucy"*

Here is the scene that took my breath away. After Lucy has achieved almost 100% of her brains capabilities due to the accidental mega dose of an experimental drug, she is able to see massive perspectives of time and space. This scene shows just how big and how small we truly are...... The second scene shows our potential...


----------



## Trade (Jun 9, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Here is the scene that took my breath away. After Lucy has achieved almost 100% of her brains capabilities due to the accidental mega dose of an experimental drug, she is able to see massive perspectives of time and space. This scene shows just how big and how small we truly are...... The second scene shows our potential...



This looks good. 

I checked Amazon and I can rent it for SD steaming for $3 bucks!  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2017)

An Affair to remember when Cary Grant sees Debra Kerr and she  can't walk. And when I was a young teenager seeing "Love Me Tender" when Elvis Dies.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2017)

Having danced all my life in an amateur capacity....the first time I saw this dance scene, I couldn't take my eyes off it... to this day I can watch it over and over...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 21, 2017)

Kind of cheating here but I would say the first time I sat back in the theater and saw the opening crawl to the first Star Wars film. I knew right then I was in for something special.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 22, 2017)

The last scene in _Burnt Offering_: it was the scariest scene that I've ever seen in a film.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for sharing these film moments!  I too, love "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers!"  Named my youngest, Adam, after Howard Keel's character  

That first Star Wars film was awesome, wasn't it??  

I loved "Sound of Music" and that scenery was spectacular!

Big Horn mentioned "Burnt Offering" - had to look that one up.  I am not a big fan of scary films but I do like Oliver Reed so, might have to check that out.  Has anyone seen "Wicker Man" with Edward Woodward?  We saw that just before we left Scotland and we realized that, from what we knew of the Highlands - it could have actually happened - even in the 1980s!

Keep them coming!! (Still love Tim Curry!)


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 23, 2017)

_Burnt Offering _sent chills through me, but it is in no way a horror film.  There's no blood or gore, no violence.  It''s just scary.


----------

